# Softing OPC Tags vom DB Importieren



## Senator42 (24 Oktober 2017)

Hallo Forum,

kann man mit Softing OPC Server die Tags von einem DB Importieren ?
(also alle Bits, INTs usw. die im DB sind)
Falls ja, wie ?


----------



## Senator42 (5 September 2019)

spät aber doch:  JA geht.


----------

